# Die Helene Fischer Show in HD 25.12.2018 (29xV)



## congo64 (27 Dez. 2018)

*Die 29 Videos kommen in den nächsten beiden Tagen komplett, dauert halt etwas beim Laden....*


*01.Helene Fischer Hitmedley - Atemlos, Fehlerfrei, Mit keinem Andern, Achterbahn, *

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

Datei von filehorst.de laden


----------



## congo64 (27 Dez. 2018)

*02. Eros Ramazzotti & Helene Fischer - Per Il Resto Tutto Bene *

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF02HDEros20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (27 Dez. 2018)

*03. Maite Kelly & Helene Fischer - Liebe lohnt sich*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF03HDMaite20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (27 Dez. 2018)

*04. Tanzakrobatik mit Zurcaroh & Helene Fischer*


ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF04HDTanzakrobatik20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (27 Dez. 2018)

*05. Helene Fischer - Ich wollte mich nie mehr verlieben*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF05HDnieverlieb20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (27 Dez. 2018)

*06. Helene Fischer tanzt mit Blondy*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF06HDSpieluhr20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (27 Dez. 2018)

*07. Michelle & Helene Fischer - So bist du*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF07HDMichelle20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (27 Dez. 2018)

*08. Olaf Schubert & Helene Fischer - Sketch*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF08HDOlaf20181225.mp4


----------



## Marco2 (27 Dez. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (27 Dez. 2018)

*09. Helene Fischer - Wir brechen das Schweigen*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF09HDSchweigen20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (27 Dez. 2018)

*10. Helene Fischer und Reich der Giganten*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF10HDDinos20181225.mp4


----------



## celebfan84 (27 Dez. 2018)

Danke für die Videos von Helene.


----------



## congo64 (27 Dez. 2018)

*11. Kerstin Ott & Helene Fischer - Regenbogenfarben*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF11HDOTT20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (27 Dez. 2018)

*11. ELI & Helene Fischer - Perfect*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF12HDElay20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (27 Dez. 2018)

*12. Helene Fischer - Weisst du wohin - aus Doktor Schiwago*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF13HDSchiwago20181225.mp4


----------



## MileyGerFan (27 Dez. 2018)

Danke für die viele Arbeit :thx:


----------



## congo64 (27 Dez. 2018)

*13. Helene Fischer - Flieger*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF14HDFlieger20181225.mp4


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2018)

eine solche Riesenshow ... und dann Playback????


----------



## ronnydu (28 Dez. 2018)

Klasse, vielen Dank


----------



## krieg1002 (28 Dez. 2018)

Sehr nett anzusehen, Danke!


----------



## congo64 (28 Dez. 2018)

*15. Ina Regen & Helene Fischer - Heast as net*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF15HDInaRegenr20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (28 Dez. 2018)

*16. Luis Fonsi & Helene Fischer - Despacito & Échame La Culpa*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF16HDFonzi20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (28 Dez. 2018)

*17. Magier FARID & Helene Fischer*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF17HDFARID20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (28 Dez. 2018)

*18. Luca Hänni & Helene Fischer - Bei mir + erotischer Tanz*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF18HDLukas20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (28 Dez. 2018)

*19. Helene Fischer - Wir zwei*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF19HDWirZwei20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (28 Dez. 2018)

*20. Helene Fischer am Trapez*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF20HDTrapez20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (28 Dez. 2018)

*21. Florian David Fitz & Helene Fischer - Somethinks Stupid*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF21HDStupid20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (28 Dez. 2018)

*22. Stefan Gwildis, Chor "Hands up" & Helene Fischer - Wir haben doch jeden Berg geschafft*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF22HDGwildis20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (28 Dez. 2018)

*23. Helene Fischer - Never enough*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF23HDNeverenough20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (28 Dez. 2018)

*24. Martin "Maddin" Schneider & Helene Fischer - Sketch Filmszenen*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF24HDMaddin20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (28 Dez. 2018)

*25. Ben Zucker & Helene Fischer - Up where we belong *

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF25HDZucker20181225.mp4


----------



## peter382 (28 Dez. 2018)

geile figur


----------



## congo64 (28 Dez. 2018)

*26. Helene Fischer - Gib mir deine Hand*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF26HDGibmir20181225.mp4


----------



## Sepp2500 (28 Dez. 2018)

Immer wieder ein klasse Anblick die Helene. Danke


----------



## congo64 (28 Dez. 2018)

*27. Kiefer Sutherland & Helene Fischer - Open roads*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF27HDKiefer20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (28 Dez. 2018)

*28. Paola & Helene Fischer - Blue Bayou*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF28HDPaola20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (28 Dez. 2018)

*29. Helene Fischer - Nur mit Dir*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HF29HDNurmitdir20181225.mp4


----------



## congo64 (28 Dez. 2018)

*So, das war die Show 2018 - Viel Spass mit Helene*


----------



## Bowes (28 Dez. 2018)

Vielen Dank congo!!!
Klasse Arbeit.
Tolle Videos von der hübsche Helene.


----------



## cat_crawler (28 Dez. 2018)

Wow was für eine Arbeit.

Vielen Dank für die wunderschöne Helene


----------



## Mike150486 (30 Dez. 2018)

Vielen Dank für deine große Mühe :klasse: :good:


----------



## NEF (30 Dez. 2018)

Dieses Jahr musste ich es mir ansehen und es war besser als befürchtet, 
Große Leistung, das alles festzuhalten. Danke dafür.:thumbup:


----------



## hsvmann (31 Dez. 2018)

Helene war wieder umwerfend schön und toll und faszinierend und.....eben HELENE :WOW::WOW:

:thx: für den Hammer Beitrag :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hsvmann (31 Dez. 2018)

Punisher schrieb:


> eine solche Riesenshow ... und dann Playback????



das bei einer solchen Aufzeichnung TEILWEISE mit Playback gearbeitet wird ist ja SOWAS VON NEU


----------



## gahohl (31 Dez. 2018)

unglaublich was Du Dir für Mühe gemacht hast. Vielen Dank fürs Teilen mit uns!


----------



## congo64 (31 Dez. 2018)

hsvmann schrieb:


> das bei einer solchen Aufzeichnung TEILWEISE mit Playback gearbeitet wird ist ja SOWAS VON NEU



Das wird auch vom ZDF so vorgegeben,


----------



## kamy (1 Jan. 2019)

:WOW: absolut überragend :WOW::thx:


----------



## gunnar86 (16 Jan. 2019)

Danke für Helene.


----------



## gomdar (18 Jan. 2019)

Danke fur Helene!!!!


----------



## _CoB_HC_ (23 Jan. 2019)

Brutaler Upload, danke für die Anke und den Rest sowieso


----------



## ManuN (11 Feb. 2019)

Ein riesengroßes Dankeschön für die wundervolle Helene. Die Show war wieder einmal ein super tolles Event und hat die Ausnahmestellung von Helene herausgehoben. Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Celebboardfan (18 Feb. 2019)

Danke schön :thumbup:


----------



## gomdar (21 Feb. 2019)

Danke fur Helene!!!


----------

